# Dazzle Recorder?



## Kabigon (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't know where this went but...

1) I have a few questions about the Dazzle Recorder.  Let's say my TV is nowhere near my computer.  Would it be possible for me to play games on my computer and still record it there?

2) I have a Nintendo Wii.  Would I have to get Dazzle Platinum (the more expensive one) to record my Nintendo Wii or could I just buy the regular one (the cheaper one).


----------

